# Blue Card Visa For Germany



## Ashish1645 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi,

I'm having the Employer Contract of a German company for Unlimited Time, I'm applying for a Blue card visa so do I need a ZAV letter/ Pre-approval letter/ Proof of professional level?

I'm having below letter from my Employer :-
Declaration regarding a contract of employment” (Erklärung zum Beschäftigungsverhältnis).
Employer Contract

Thank you


----------

